

Before wikileaks there was Gazette De Leyde - s7ephen
http://www.theworld.org/2010/11/29/dutch-newspaper-tradition/

======
InclinedPlane
Big journalism today is mostly nestled within the belly of big fat
corporations, beholden to maintaining their viewership numbers and worse yet
to a bevy of advertising interests. It's no wonder that their fire has largely
left. They are the mainstream, they are the establishment. They fear change.
It's no wonder that scrappy internet based newcomers (blogs, wikileaks, etc.)
are rising up to take on the role they have long since abdicated.

